# Stocking question.



## Shawn123 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi I am new here. I have a 15 gallon tall aquarium that currently has 5 rasboras and a betta in it, as well as several live plants. I plan on doing 6 neons and maybe 3 Corys. I was going to do a dwarf gourami, but since they are not compatible with betas, I am looking for suggestions for a different "centerpiece" fish that would go with the others. Any ideas?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your probably going to be full with out a centerpiece.1" of fish per gallon is not really an accurate account of usable space and actually sometimes plant even count(as they take up space).Watch your betta also as each one has his own personality and some don't dig company.Not alot of space for others to escape to if he /or any fish tries to "rule the roost".


----------

